
Billionaire yachts held hostage by cyberthieves - hammock
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/05/cybercrime-billionaires-superyacht-owners-hacking
======
hammock
Internet of Things security vulnerabilities? Start with the most valuable
Things!

